# London Ontario bassist & Drummers



## jay2029 (Mar 1, 2006)

20 year old guitarist of 3 years looking for a drummer and bassist from London Ontaio to jam with. any experience level welcomed. Looking to play stuff like Nirvana, Seether, and anything loud! There is only 1 requirement and that is that you have to be clean, no druggies!!! 

Jay


----------



## jay2029 (Mar 1, 2006)

No replies yet!!! That sux, oh well, if any one from the London area wants to start a band let me know, drummers, bassists, guitar players all welcomed.
:rockon2: 
Jay


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Check out some of the Saturday afternoon jam sessions in town . You will likely be able to hook up with some players there. Also there are usually all kinds of players with adds on the bulliten boards at Bellones and Matts music & pick up a copy of the London Scene haven't looked at one in a while but they always used to have have adds for players in the classified area. Good Luck.:rockon:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Overhear.com works well, but you're probably already advertising over there.


----------



## jay2029 (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks for the advice! 

Jay


----------

